# Chestnut Hunting Club



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chestnut hunting club is now accepting members. We currently have a few spots open and will accept memberson a first come first serve basis. We have 2400 acres on the monroe/wilcox county line in alabama. But with the right membership of 24 will plan to pick up 700 more acres. We are looking for folks that want to hunt and just have a good time, and not bicker and fight about everthing. We currently have a great group of people and want to keep it that way. We shoot 3 on one side or better, and each member gets 4 does with a rifle and unlimited with bow. Guest fees are currently $30 per day, or $25 for two or more connsecutive days, Immediate family can hunt for $15 per day. Members Children under the age of 16 hunt for free and have the same rights as members. We have a camp house with bed rooms that must be set up by members, but does have power, water, and gas. We also have camper spots available with power and water.We plan to have between 20 and 30 food plot this season depending on acres.Dues are $1250 per year and members with campers will be have an additional small fee for power and water. I tried to answer as many questions as possible, feel free to ask any other questions. or Email me at [email protected] 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>MApquest link for driving diresctions to beatrice from pensacola 

<U>http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Pensacola&1s=FL&1y=US&1l=30.421101&1g=-87.216904&1v=CITY&2c=Beatrice&2s=AL&2y=US&2l=31.733299&2g=-87.204697&2v=CITY#b/maps/m:map:5:30.714643:-87.124383::::::1:1:::::::::/l::ensacola:FL::US:30.421101:-87.216904:city::1:::/l::SR-21:::::31.20486:-87.468147:latlng::2:::/l:::Beatrice:AL::US:31.733299:-87.204697:city::1:::/io:1:::::f:en_US:M:/bl:/e</U>http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Pen...s=AL&2y=US&2l=31.733299&2g=-87.204697&2v=CITY </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone interested in going to look at the property we currently have a trip set up march the 6th, any interested in coming then contact me asap.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Could you tell me what the dues are? I'm interested and looking to join a club this year because my youngest boy wore me out about taking him hunting last year and I kept telling him that I would join a club this year and take him.

Thanks, Shane


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

plus pics of deer taken off the property will help your search out


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys yeah i guess the dues would be pretty important info:banghead


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry brother, guess you were in edit when I was posting....(deleted now) Good luck on the search.:letsdrink


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys let me know if there is any other info that would help out


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

How many members left? Why did they leave? How many do you need? Club stands or private plots? Thanks


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Which Highway are ya'll on, I go up 21 to my place in SDallas Co and might be interested.

Mac


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

> *bertram31 (2/27/2010)*Which Highway are ya'll on, I go up 21 to my place in SDallas Co and might be interested.
> 
> Mac


We are off of hwy 21 on 265 at the monroe/wilcox county line


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

> *Bullshark (2/27/2010)*How many members left? Why did they leave? How many do you need? Club stands or private plots? Thanks


5 members left, 1 military tranfer, 1 moved to iowa, 3 all family members that did nt hunt in the first place decided they would rather go on one trophy hunt a year.

the number of members we will accept will vary as i stated in the info, we are looking to pich up more acrage. But at a minimum we are looking for at least 7. There are currently 10. As of right now i think there is at least 8 people going to see the property soon.


----------



## godeep (Jun 2, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR TURKEY HUNTING ONLY WITH NO PLACE TOSTAY HUNTING ONLY


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry only full memberships


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

BTT! 

(Just trying to help, Daniel!)


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like you got a good club going, I know the area you huntand ithas good deer. I love to mud ride around that area in the summer time, that's some sticky stuff when it rains but fun on a four wheeler. You shouldn't have any problem filling your spots. Bryan


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

We are going to try to show the property again a weekend in april trying to see whos interested


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to look at the club. My cell is 251-238-2542. I would like to talk about the details. Thanks


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

will be going up the weekend of the 22,23 looking for people interested in checking out the property


----------



## CHESTNUT HUNTING CLUB 1 (Feb 21, 2010)

> *big buck dan (06/05/2010)*will be going up the weekend of the 22,23 looking for people interested in checking out the property


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

still looking for a few members


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

antler size limit will be 6 point or better with minimum on inch tines


----------

